# Ag Census.....Big Brother for Farmers?



## Vol

I have completed my Ag census and I think it is intrusive and is alot more info than is needed. More insight for Obamas tax agendas and the fed. Here's what others think.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/census_of_agriculture_big_brother_for_farmers/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

So, you sending it in?


----------



## Vol

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> So, you sending it in?


Of course.....I did not say anything about who it will please...







.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Good answer Vol!


----------



## Bob M

I did mine the other night online, total waste of a hour or so!


----------



## Vol

Started to do mine online but decided I was going to make it as much as a PITA for them as I could. They will have to hand record a paper reply vs. using automation online. Mailed mine back Friday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## dbergh

Filled mine out and added a nasty gram on the front page telling them to leave me alone but it is still sitting on my desk. I got more and more angry as i filled out page after page of info. I have filled out their surveys for twenty years and its time to find a different operation for them to bug with this crap . Way too intrusive for a census survey but if i don't send it in i would imagine it raises lots of red flags.


----------



## honesthilb

I got my survey a month ago. I don't want to do it. I feel it's none of their business what I do here. I run a small 160 acre farm and feel me reporting wont make a difference anyway. Today I got my 2nd notification to reply by Feb 4. What do you guys think might happen if I don't do this survey? They say response is required by law.


----------



## Vol

honesthilb said:


> I got my survey a month ago. I don't want to do it. I feel it's none of their business what I do here. I run a small 160 acre farm and feel me reporting wont make a difference anyway. Today I got my 2nd notification to reply by Feb 4. What do you guys think might happen if I don't do this survey? They say response is required by law.


They will start calling you weekly.....and then if you do not reply they will send 2 federal census people to pay you a visit and they will ask the questions directly and THEY will record your answers. Use good judgement....and record your responses at your discression rather than under duress.

Regards, Mike


----------



## prairie

If you do not mail back your census, they will start harassing you with phone calls. They usually call several times, and when told that you do not give information out over the phone and that you want to be put their Do Not Call list. Ask for the callers name and phone number, which they may or may not give you. Caller ID can be helpful. After three phone calls documented with time, date and callers name and number, turn them in to the national Do Not Call registry as refusing to honor your request.
The next stage is someone showing up at your door. After you politely refuse to give any information, note the time, date, persons name, car description and license number, and contact information. Pictures of the ag census taker and their vehicle would be very helpful. Then advise them not to return or that the local law enforcement authorities will be called and they will be cited for the appropriate charges for harrassment, trespassing, etc. If you just politely refuse to give information they may return several times. If they return, be polite and inform them that you have asked them not to come back, and follow through with call to your local law enforcement authorities. It helps to have the proper phone numbers handy, such as on speed dial, and make the call in front of the census taker. Sometimes they will send a different person, who will act as if they know nothing about any prior contacts. As they will usually leave before law enforcement shows up, be sure to document all info and descriptions for the police report.
Remember to record and document all contacts and be polite at all times!
They will leave you alone until the next ag census a few years down the road, then it starts all over again.
So I have been told!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I think it is a $100.00 Fine. I just sent mine in and left off all of the financial info.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Or just tell them that you are retired!


----------



## gradyjohn

I'm sure when someone reads mine they will yell out, "Hey guys come look at this idiot."


----------



## swmnhay

I havn't open mine yet.Just got the reminder post card a few days ago.I'll prly send it in at the last minute.I'm gonna have double the fun,I get to fill out Karens also.


----------



## ANewman

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I think it is a $100.00 Fine. I just sent mine in and left off all of the financial info.


Can they penalize you for not filling it out completely? I'm thinking I'm gonna leave the financial info off too.


----------



## mlappin

Wishful thinking on my part, but I wonder what they would do if nobody sent it in? That or returned em all with not a single one filled out.


----------



## rjmoses

ANewman said:


> Can they penalize you for not filling it out completely? I'm thinking I'm gonna leave the financial info off too.


I filled mine out today. Left all financial info out. Said it that it was not yet available. To provide all the $ numbers, I would have had to complete my income tax calculations and I'm just plain not going to do that before I absolutely have to!

It is just plain intrusive!

Ralph


----------



## FCF

mlappin said:


> Wishful thinking on my part, but I wonder what they would do if nobody sent it in? That or returned em all with not a single one filled out.


Know a fellow who filled his out with 1 of everything on the report, 1 acre, 1 cow, $1, etc. Wonder what they will do with that.


----------



## urednecku

rjmoses said:


> I filled mine out today. Left all financial info out. Said it that it was not yet available. To provide all the $ numbers, I would have had to complete my income tax calculations and I'm just plain not going to do that before I absolutely have to!
> 
> It is just plain intrusive!
> 
> Ralph


good idea. I'll use that too.


----------



## JD3430

I dont get one. Is it random? Maybe I have to be a farm owner???.....


----------



## urednecku

JD3430 said:


> I dont get one. Is it random? Maybe I have to be a farm owner???.....


Probably, or at least ag land owner.


----------



## dbergh

JD3430- I would gladly let you have mine if you want one!








Dave.


----------



## JD3430

dbergh said:


> JD3430- I would gladly let you have mine if you want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave.


lol.....


----------



## gradyjohn

Filled my out today. Section 5 was confusing and made no sense ... What gov programs are there for hay? I wrote on it and said "Confuseing". I also wrote "Drought Area" on the front where my name was. If you bale hay for yourself or haven't sold any yet ... Whats the value sold ...
This just some more Gov BS to keep people on the payroll. They could got all the necessary info on two pages.


----------



## JD3430

gradyjohn said:


> Filled my out today. Section 5 was confusing and made no sense ... What gov programs are there for hay? I wrote on it and said "Confuseing". I also wrote "Drought Area" on the front where my name was. If you bale hay for yourself or haven't sold any yet ... Whats the value sold ...
> This just some more Gov BS to keep people on the payroll. *They could got all the necessary info on two pages.*


If it took 5 pages to do what could be done in 2 pages, then it must be the government.


----------



## Teslan

I suspect you have to have filled out a Schedule F tax return to get the farm census or reported acres to FSA. But if so then why don't they just get the information from those 2 sources? Maybe they can't due to some privacy law? I seemed to have lost my census folder. It was here when we got home from a trip and I remember picking it up to open it, but I have no idea where it went after that.. Yes I'm serious. I guess I'll just wait for the phone calls.

I think what might be amusing to me is if I entered crops that could never be grown in my area. Like Pineapples, sugar cane, mangos, etc. But then I would probably get phone calls asking for more information. I suppose I could say I'm planting hemp also. I learned this morning since Colorado approved having marijuana that also means one can grow hemp. Heard that on the radio this morning.


----------



## urednecku

> I think what might be amusing to me is if I entered crops that could never be grown in my area. Like Pineapples, sugar cane, mangos, etc.


Sounds like an idea._* BUT*_...I wonder if they could issue some sort of perjury charge?


----------



## barnrope

What a collossal waste of money and time for all parties involved!!!!!!!


----------



## honesthilb

That's our US government for you.


----------



## haybaler101

Finally did mine this morning. Never had a prostate exam but i think it would have been less invasive!


----------



## gradyjohn

Teslan said:


> I suspect you have to have filled out a Schedule F tax return to get the farm census or reported acres to FSA. But if so then why don't they just get the information from those 2 sources? Maybe they can't due to some privacy law?	I seemed to have lost my census folder. It was here when we got home from a trip and I remember picking it up to open it, but I have no idea where it went after that.. Yes I'm serious. I guess I'll just wait for the phone calls.
> 
> I think what might be amusing to me is if I entered crops that could never be grown in my area. Like Pineapples, sugar cane, mangos, etc. But then I would probably get phone calls asking for more information. I suppose I could say I'm planting hemp also. I learned this morning since Colorado approved having marijuana that also means one can grow hemp. Heard that on the radio this morning.


I think I haven't shredded my reminder ... I'll check when I get home and see if there is a phone number on it.


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> Finally did mine this morning. Never had a prostate exam but i think it would have been less invasive!


If your over 40 you better get a prostate exam(used to be 50)....1 in 6 will be diagnosed with prostate cancer and soon to be 1 in 5. I found out in '08 I had prostate cancer....it was a very aggressive cancer and I would have been dead in 6 months if not for early diagnosis. I will be cancer free for 5 years come April, which is a milestone date. I had successful surgery and all my plumbing and equipment works as it should. If you wait too long sometimes that will be the end of saluting the flag....so you fellas over 40 better use good judgement and don't think it cannot happen to you because it can. There is nothing more important to a outdoor person than a good family and good health and of course the Good Lord.

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve in IN

I sent mine in blank and told them to send the Federal marshalls. I have not seen anywhere what law says it is required. i want to know how many bags of RR beans Monsanto sold or how many gallons of Roundup. Hope they show up. we have the same arrogant abusive and nosey attitude from the boss at our FSA office.


----------



## Teslan

Every year I go into the FSA office to report acres and every year the lady puts down the map and tells me to enter the date when everything was planted. And every year I say "maam, Those two grass hay fields were planted before I was born and my dad doesn't remember the date or year" She huffs and puffs then says "fine" and we are good to go. I wish we could do those reports online, but that is way to convenient.


----------



## prairie

When they send someone around in person, it is usually an area farmers wife that they have hired, at least in our area. Other places I hear they hire retired farmers.
Their big sales pitch is that they need our private information so that they know how much government welfare we farmers and ranchers need, and what kinds of carrots they need to dangle to get us to follow along.
They are politely turned away here, and told to never return. I personally know our local gal who calls on us slackers. She has already been informed not to waste taxpayer money and her time driving out to our farm. Told her to just mark me down as "unable to contact/locate" or "refused to comply" and save both of us some hassle.


----------



## endrow

Teslan said:


> Every year I go into the FSA office to report acres and every year the lady puts down the map and tells me to enter the date when everything was planted. And every year I say "maam, Those two grass hay fields were planted before I was born and my dad doesn't remember the date or year" She huffs and puffs then says "fine" and we are good to go. I wish we could do those reports online, but that is way to convenient.


Yes I think the basic FSA crop reporting should be online


----------



## deadmoose

Correct me where wrong here- but wasn't this sent out by the USDA? Plenty of money to do this but when they don't get huge money over last year they cannot afford milk reports and meat inspectors? Leadership is a foreign word here...

Wasn't it supposed to be "ask not what your country can do for you, but what can you do for your country?".


----------



## Hotshot

My dog ate it


----------



## jdhayboy

Is this sent out by the government or the USDA?


----------



## prairie

jdhayboy said:


> Is this sent out by the government or the USDA?


Same thing.
USDA, which is a part of our government.


----------



## jdhayboy

Ok thanks. Found this info online.
http://ppjg.me/2012/01/04/the-usda-agricultural-survey-voluntary-not-mandatory/

Maybe some y'all have ran across it. I Take it with a grain of salt and gonna do a little more research to verify the information. But it did lay out what a bit of what I was looking for. That being, the verbiage of the law, and how certain words are defined within it. Sometimes our definition of the word isn't the same as its in the law. That's where they trip us everyday people up a lot of times. 
Wasn't it Bill Clinton that stated in his adultery trial against him, when asked a question his response was "that just depends on what the definition of 'is' is"
I'm sure my example isn't totally factual. I just remember hearing that before and thought it was funny. Either way you get the idea of word usage pertaining to law.


----------



## jdhayboy

I finished reading the whole thing, you can take the rest of however you want. After looking a little more I did notice its more of alternative info site.
But before I finished reading it, I was telling my wife all they are doing is collecting massive amounts of info, storing in a huge database and then computing into useful information via models, trends, and whose doing what where. Question is for whose benefit is all this? I know I compile detailed information, break it down and analyze it to better help me make decisions within MY business. 
I'm sure there are good things within the survey that can be helpful and useful to the people that gave the info. Maybe?? But it seems for most of the people being surveyed , most can imagine a lot more negative instances to arise. Especially with some of more personal info they are demanding.


----------

